# Glass Diffusers



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

What are the benifits of glass diffusers. Do they disolve CO2 better than non glass reactors?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

They look nice, and make a nice fine mist.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

If you are using pressurized co2 they will be okay, but I have never had any luck with one with my diy co2.

I use my cannister filter to diffuse/break up the co2 in my diy applications, and it works like a charm.


----------



## EatTheGras (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't want to start another topic, so i will just ask here.
How do you clean glass diffusers ? I got some algae on it , and i don't want to break it :-k


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can soak it in a bleach solution and then dechlor. It doesn't take long for it to get clean in the bleach solution.

Or, when you do your water changes, slide the diffuser up near the surface. When it's out of the water pour some hydrogen peroxide on it and let it just sit there while you are draining and refilling the tank. Then push the diffuser back to it's place and you're good to go. The hydrogen peroxide won't be a problem because it'll be highly diluted at this point.

Superge works too: http://www.adgshop.com/Superge_p/102-911.htm


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Left C said:


> Or, when you do your water changes, slide the diffuser up near the surface. When it's out of the water pour some hydrogen peroxide on it and let it just sit there while you are draining and refilling the tank. Then push the diffuser back to it's place and you're good to go. The hydrogen peroxide won't be a problem because it'll be highly diluted at this point.
> 
> http://www.adgshop.com/Superge_p/102-911.htm


You can also use Excel and do the same thing as LeftC said. That works well for me.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've got a glass diffuser with a pressurized system and all I can say is that I like it WAY better than DIY. I get around 25 ppm CO2 in a 20G tank easy.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

whats the best co diffusor for a 29 gallon at a good price? trying to keep it as small as possible


----------



## HTN86 (Nov 2, 2007)

I use a glass diffuser with my DIY CO2 ever since I've enter this hobby and it has work fine for me. Just make sure your DIY CO2 bottle is super air tight. I'm sure it works because my plants are covered in pearls.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

thefishmanlives said:


> whats the best co diffusor for a 29 gallon at a good price? trying to keep it as small as possible


A Rena XP1. Thats what I use and it works great. Just plumb your co2 line into the intake and off you go.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

HTN86 said:


> I use a glass diffuser with my DIY CO2 ever since I've enter this hobby and it has work fine for me. Just make sure your DIY CO2 bottle is super air tight. I'm sure it works because my plants are covered in pearls.


Pearling is not the end all be all of plant health. As long as your plants are growing reproducing and showinf their natural colors, that is the best for health indication.

Also it could just be co2 bubbles gathering on the plants. Not pearling.

Do you use a drop checker, or how do you determine what your co2 levels are?


----------

